# BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?



## Angelopa (24. Oktober 2008)

Letzte Sonntag gingen meine Family und ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in Eckernförde spazieren. Am Hafen angekommen sah ich eine größere Menschentraube die sich um einige Boote von diesen sogenannten "Nebenerwerbsfischern" versammelte. Ich wurde selbstverständlich neugierig, war unsere Hochseeangeltour am Vortag doch ein glatter Reinfall. Der Erste hatte nur Krebse und anderen Kleinkram, das Nachbarboot hatte die Kisten voll und die beiden "Nebenerwerbsfischer" filetierten was das Zeug hielt. Als ich dann endlich genauer hinschauen konnte, traute ich meine Augen nicht. Neben einigen schönen Dorschen haben sie auch, wenn ich die noch sichtbaren Köpfe mitzähle, zwischen 8 und 10 Meerforellen gefangen. 7 (in Worten: SIEBEN ) waren abgelaicht 50 cm, dünn wie eine Mettwurst und eine wunderschön gefärbte 60er Braune wartete darauf ebenfalls filetiert zu werden#q. Die Filets wurden verkauft, frei nach dem Motto: "Kauf zwei und Du bekommst vier!", also ca. 1,5 kg für 20€. Genug Geld für die nächsten Kisten Bier, die an Bord war schon leer und deshalb auch ein Grund warum ich nicht diskutieren wollte. Leider hatte ich mein Handy nicht dabei. Ich hätte erst ein paar Bilder gemacht und dann die Polizei gerufen.
Es würde mich einfach mal interessieren, was Ihr zu dieser Sauerei sagt.|krach:Gilt die Schonzeit nicht für die Fischer?


----------



## cozmo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

das konnte ich auch schonmal beobachten... in schleswig!!! der fischer meinte ich hätte keine ahnung und  das wären bachforellen die abgewandert sind ins meer. deswegen die färbung:m


----------



## Malte (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Jep, Ostsee Bachforellen nennt sich sowas.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

sone Frechheit ....
wenns um Kohle geht tritt alles andere in den Hintergrund :r
abgewanderte Bachforellen ... allein für sonen text müßte es ordentlich |smash: geben !


----------



## rahnschote (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Ist natürlich nicht schön ,aber wenn du als Fischer ne tote Braune Mefo im Netz hast,dann wirfst du sie nicht wieder rein!Wenn er sie abknuppelt ist es natürlich strafbar,bis zu 5000Euro bei wiederholungstätern...
Ich muß mich allerdings noch mal infomieren ob die Berufsfischer schon schonzeit haben,oder erst ab November...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

In Hvide Sande hab ich braune Mefos auch schon in den Fischlädchen zu Hauf aufm Eis liegen sehn...

Aber dass die Nebenerwerbsfischer das tun und sogar noch solchen Müll erzählen von wegen das wären abgestiegen BaFos, das ist dann doch echt ne Frechheit.


----------



## Ansgar (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Die eigentliche Frage ist doch eher, ob die Nebenerwerbs- (oder sonstige) Fischer im Augenblick fischen duerfen oder nicht?

Wenn es keine Schonzeit ist, dann ist das doch klar, dass die die Dinger verkaufen - und ist denn doch auch gut so. Wenn der Fisch tot im Netz ist, willst Du den dann einfach tot ins Wasser schmeissen? Haben wir hier mit "gefinnten" Haien ohne Ende - was soll so ne Verschwendung? Dann doch besser nutzen...

Also, wenn Schonzeit dann anzeigen, ansonsten mit leben lernen.... (Finds auch nicht toll, aber gibt auch Probleme, die wichtiger sind als tote braune Mefos, z.B. hungernde Menschen in Afrika oder Vernichtung von Regenwaeldern im grossen Stil, usw)

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

hmm,ich habe über mefos keine ahnung,aber mal ne frage dazu!Schmecken gefärbte mefos überhaupt?
Dorsche z.b. die beim ablaichen sind,oder gerade fertig sind,schmecken überhaupt nicht,und zusätzlich iss das Filet sehr weich !

Ist das bei Mefos anders?


----------



## MefoProf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hmm,ich habe über mefos keine ahnung,aber mal ne frage dazu!Schmecken gefärbte mefos überhaupt?
> Dorsche z.b. die beim ablaichen sind,oder gerade fertig sind,schmecken überhaupt nicht,und zusätzlich iss das Filet sehr weich !
> 
> Ist das bei Mefos anders?




Moin,

es ist wohl so ähnlich wie bei Dorschen. Es ist nur so, dass viele Meerforellen sich häufig schon lange vor der Laichzeit beginnen zu verfärben. 

Die Laichzeit geht hier in DK von Ende Oktober bis Anfang Dezember, wobei die Hauptlaichzeit der November ist. Die ersten leicht angefärbten Fische sieht man allerdings schon Ende August, manchmal sogar noch früher an der Küste. 

Dann ist es noch lange hin bis zur Laichzeit und solche Fische sind kulinarisch einwandfrei. Fische die hingegen kurz vor der Laichzeit gefangen werden, haben dann die von dir geschilderten Eigenschaften, wie labberiges und fades Fleisch.

Ich persönlich höre meist anfang Oktober aus oben genannten Gründen mit dem Fischen auf. Es gibt dann zwar immer noch viele blanke Fische im Meer, aber man muss sich durch viele Untermassige und gefärbte Fische durchangeln, um eine Blanke zu erwischen.

Ich würde also die jetzt angebotenen Fische nicht einmal geschenkt nehmen. Ich hab leider auch keine Ahnung, wie das rechtlich bei den Netzfischern aussieht. 

Aber man kann eigentlich nur hoffen, dass sie die Fische loswerden und die Käufer so entäuscht werden, dass sie nie wieder ne (braune) Mefo kaufen.


----------



## rahnschote (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Also, hab mich mal schlau gemacht-Für die Berufsfischer gilt eine Mefo -Schonzeit vom 1 okt bis 31 Dez.
Wobei sich das nur auf gefärbte Fische bezieht!


----------



## flexxxone (3. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

somit sind die sogenannten "Fischer" einfach nur zu verachten! und besser noch - anzuzeigen!

Unsereins bekommt eins auf die Mütze, wenn er nen toten Köfi im Eimer schwimmen hat (da gab's irgendein thread...)  und diese Aasbande darf die "Beute" auch noch ungeschoren verhökern #q:z|motz:


----------



## Wassermännchen (4. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Mir sagte mal ein Fischer  Filets haben keine Farbe....


----------



## Hov-Micha (4. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Moins,

ich weiß nur vonnem Nebenerwerbsfischer das der braune nicht von seinem Händler abgekauft bekommt!!!!
Der hört auch auf Netze zu stellen sobald es vermehrt braune gibt...gut so!

Ist ja wohl auch nicht legal aber das wissen die Touris vorm Kutter ja nicht, da ist wohl eher ne andere Instanz gefragt!

Aber was willste tun?
WAPO oder Polizei rufen...Abschreckung ist´n gutes Mittel:m

Irgendwann ist eh alles leer ( siehe Dorsch ) und dann bezahlen wir ALG für die ex-Fischer!

TL
Micha
(will auch mal wieder :c )


----------



## gründler (4. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Ist doch das gleiche wie mit Lachsprogramm,wir setzen aus für teuer Geld,und Netze fangen sie schon ab beim Aufstieg.Was kommt an?So gut wie nix,weil Geld ist Geld egal ob Mefo Lachs oder Weißfisch.
lg


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Schonzeit ist, dann ist das doch klar, dass die die Dinger verkaufen - und ist denn doch auch gut so. Wenn der Fisch tot im Netz ist, willst Du den dann einfach tot ins Wasser schmeissen? Haben wir hier mit "gefinnten" Haien ohne Ende - was soll so ne Verschwendung? Dann doch besser nutzen..



Ansgar,

leider führt so eine "Beifang darf behalten werden"-Regelung aber dafür, daß einige von diesen feinen Herren zur richtigen Zeit zufälligerweise ganz besonders emsig werden, sprich: es gezielt auf solche Fische abgesehen haben.

Würde man ihnen verbieten solche Fische mitzunehmen und zu verkaufen, dann würde sich auch das vermehrte Fischen zur richtigen Zeit von selbst erledigen. Oder von mir aus sollen sie die behalten, aber eben nicht verkaufen dürfen. Dann können sie ihre Familie damit versorgen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Noch ein Beispiel gefällig?
Manch einer sollte mal offenen Auges durch die Welt gehen. Hier sieht man eine ( von zwei ) Kisten mit Absteigern der abgeludertsten Form.
Irgendwie bekommt man dann eine andere Einstellung, wenn hier Sportkameraden ans Kreuz genagelt werden, wenn sie sie Fische in Topkondition, die etwas "braun" angehaucht ( völlig unpolitisch) sind in Ausnahmefällen entnehmen.


----------



## duck_68 (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Uns was passiert, wenn man die Polizei anruft????


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Tja Martin,
dann wird ein Verfahren eröffnet,welches dann mangels öffentlichen Interesses
eingestellt wird oder mit nem Buszgeld vonner Kiste Bier geandet..

Was würds dem Angler mit ner Braunen im Sack kosten?


----------



## duck_68 (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Tja, wenn so etwas mit einem Bild und dem entsprechenden Artikel in der Bild-Zeitung steht, sähe die Sache vermutlich schon wieder anders aus


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Mit Sicherheit würde die -Bild- das wegen "mangels des öffentlichen Interresses" 
gar nicht drucken.

Die Medienlobby bräuchte dazu ne Schlagzeile wie:

-Fischer rotten den im Meer lebenden Bachforellenstamm aus!-
Oder:
-Angler fangen schon vor der offiziellen Schonzeit zukünftige Laichfische weg-


----------



## Ostsee72 (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*



gallus schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit würde die -Bild- das wegen "mangels des öffentlichen Interresses"
> gar nicht drucken.
> 
> -


 

Naja zumindest probieren könnte man es.

Und die WAPO rufen bringt überhaupt nix...
hab ich neulich grad erlebt, der Wismarer Hafen had ja nen Bachzulauf und deshalb wurde dem stolzen Fänger von zwei schönen Braunen ebenfalls die Bachforellen Story abgenommen.....


----------



## duck_68 (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Zuerst müsste man der Bild die Story des Meerforellen-Programmes schmackhaft machen, um dann im gleichen Zug auf den Raubbau der Nebenerwebsfischer, die sich nicht an die Schonzeiten halten, hinweisen, und das mit ein paar guten Bilder aus dem Hafen, wo die "Braunen" verhökert werden....


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Echt?
Wie kann sowas sein?

Letztes Jahr bin ich mit Töchterchen am HWI-Hafen zur Heringszeit unterwegs 
gewesen.Bei Ca 30 "Anglern" tanzten die Heringe immer noch im Eimer.

Die Wapo stand mit Boot am Fusze des Westhafens und trank gemütlich Kaffe.

Auf meine Frage hin,ob sie nicht Tierschutzmäszig etwas zu tun hätten,
antworteten die Beamten nur mit Miemik und ohne Worte!
Hatte ich die Beamtenpause gestöhrt?

Wahrscheinlich wurden die braunen auch noch in der 300m Schutzzone gefangen?


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

@Martin

Super Idee,aber mit`n ernsthaften Thema an die Bild?
Lögen,Lögen,nix as Lögen!

Im gleichen Sinne wie Marcel Reinitzki zu seinem Lebenswerk..


----------



## duck_68 (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Wenn man den Bild-Leuten glaubhaft verklickert, dass dort die Arbeit von unzähligen ehrenamtlichen Hilfskräften, die das Meeforellenprogramm in Leben gerufen haben und in Ihrer Freizeit unterstützen, von ein paar geldgierigen Säcken zunichte gemacht wird, sähe die Sache vielleicht anders aus - möglicherweise springen dann sogar die örtlichen Tageszeitungen mit auf den Zug auf


----------



## zesch (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

In Kappeln, in einem angesagtem Fisch "Gourmet" Tempel (S****) liegen oft und genug immer "Braune" in der Theke...

Geliefert werden diese von Netz- und Reusenfischern...

Aber das diese Fische dann noch "so" angepriesen und verkauft werden hat mich auch sehr gewundert.....

So ähnlich läuft das auch mit den Schnäpeln (Schlei)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Und die Bombe tickt..


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Zeit für´ne AB-Petition....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Bin Dabei.

wie wär es ansonsten mit Fernsehsendungen wie "Monitor"?

Immerhin ist das Dorsch- und Heringsthema ja häufig in aller Munde, warum nicht mit den Mefos in die selbe Kerbe?

Alternativ könnte man doch bei der Fischereibehörde eine Schonzeit für Bachforellen in dem betreffenden Zeitraum anfragen, ggf. auch nur für's Salzwasser. Dann gälte die Ausrede mit der Abwanderung nicht mehr.


----------



## MefoProf (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Hat jemand denn genaue Infos, welche Regeln für Nebenerwerbsfischer gelten? Sind es die gleichen, wie für Berufsfischer? Ich hab mal versucht, mich ein wenig schlau zu machen, aber nicht so richtig was gefunden. 

Wäre ja etwas peinlich, wenn da doch alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist. 

Ich glaub die Bildzeitung kann man bei solchen Geschichten vergessen. Wenn schon Presse, dann eher lokal. 

Wenn man etwas unternehmen will, bleibt meiner Ansicht nach nur der offizielle Weg. Kennung des Bootes und das Vergehen den Behörden übermitteln. 

#h


----------



## duck_68 (5. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Monitor wäre nicht schlecht, wenn zuerst ein Beitrag über die Freiwilligen-Arbeit des Meerforellenprogrammes gezeigt würde und im Anschluss dann der Raubbau und das Zunichtemachen dieser Arbeit!!


----------



## Essener68 (8. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Um den Nebenerwerbsfischern solch saudummes Verhalten auszutreiben, würde es sicher schon genügen, wenn man die örtlichen Behörden und die Lokalpresse einfach mal ganz sachlich informieren würde. Mit wütenden Protesten wird man bei einer solchen Sache eher nichts erreichen.
Um auf einen solchen Missstand hinzuweisen, ist die Presse vor Ort gut; sogar wenn die NE-Fischer diese MeFos verwerten DÜRFEN, muss man dieses ja nicht auf ewig hinnehmen.
Zumal, wie andere schon bemerkt haben, ja etliche engagierte Leute viel Zeit und auch Geld aufwenden, um die schönen Fische wieder wirklich heimisch zu machen.
Wenn also vernünftige Petri-Jünger wieder "Braune" sehen, einfach mal Foto machen, Anzeige bei Polizei erstatten und in die Lokalredaktionen gehen. 
Einfach wegschauen und nix tun, hilft niemandem weiter - auf Dauer noch nicht einmal den Fischräubern.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## pepp-eric (16. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Gestern lagen im Kieler Plaza auch noch drei gefärbte Mefos, zu 7,90 Euro das Kilo. Eine davon hatte ihre 70cm und war noch nicht abgelaicht, die anderen beiden waren schlauchig und hatten vielleicht 45cm.
Schon sehr Sch... wenn große Ketten wie Plaza da auch mitmitschen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Moin,

Deinen Vorschlag halte ich ebenfalls für gut. Warum nutzen wir nicht als Anfang einfach diese Plattform und "dissen" mit Foto und Firmen- oder Namensnennung die Übeltäter (auch Plaza oder andere Drittverwerter) und leiten den Link dann regelmäßig an Behörden, Polizei und Presse weiter. Hier gibt es doch genug Idealismus und Interesse, dem ganzen gebündelte Information zu geben, anstatt einzeln vorzugehen. Dann gewinnt das ganze auch an Gewicht und wird vielleicht irgendwann von irgendeiner Institution ernst genommen. Genug Futter gibt es ja für die Presse, zumal in der Kieler Nachrichten vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein vollseitger Bericht über einen Aktivisten war, der seine Freizeit der Renaturierung von Bächen widmet und dem Wiederansiedeln bedrohter Fauna, unter anderem auch Meerforellen. Diesen Leuten muss so ein Laichfischverkauf und die Bachforellenlüge doch auch ein Dorn im Auge sein, also sollte sich doch eine glaubwürdige Lobby aufbauen lassen. ich werde jetzt jedenfalls auch bei Märkten und in Fischauslagen auf die Braunen achten...


----------



## MefoProf (16. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Moin,

ich denke man sollte zunächst einmal die Verantwortlichen bei Plaza darauf hinweisen, daß das so nicht in Ordnung ist und gegebenfalls mit einer Anzeige drohen. Ich glaube die werden so schnell keine gefärbten Mefos mehr anbieten, wenn die Kunden sich beschweren und womöglich noch eine Anzeige droht.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Deinen Vorschlag halte ich ebenfalls für gut. Warum nutzen wir nicht als Anfang einfach diese Plattform und "dissen" mit Foto und Firmen- oder Namensnennung die Übeltäter (auch Plaza oder andere Drittverwerter) und leiten den Link dann regelmäßig an Behörden, Polizei und Presse weiter.



Und wenn sich dann dabei auch ungerechtfertigte Anschuldigungen und Rechtstreits ergeben trägt das Martin Lahme gerne aus.
Sorry, den Vorschlag werden wir keinesfalls mittragen.
Die Rechtskosten sind jetzt schon unerträglich für´s Board da der AB-Betreiber bei sowas immer mit rangezogen wird.
Gründe lieber eine eigene Homepage mit entsprechender Initiative und trage das rechtliche Risiko.


----------



## Hov-Micha (18. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Moin ,

ich denke Truttafriend hat recht!!
Sowas in der Art müsste über private Kanäle laufen, vielleicht kennt jemand einen aus der schreibenen Zunft?

Ach übrigens...in der Fischhalle in Heiligenhafen liegen sie auch zum Verkauf aus :v und nicht zu knapp #d#d

TL
Micha


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Bachforellen haben jetzt auch Schonzeit und dürfen auch wild gefangen jetzt nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## pepp-eric (20. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Ein erster Erfolg:

Sehr  geehrter Herr ...,
ersteinmal möchten wir uns bei Jhnen für Jhren Hinweis  bedanken.
Es  sind tatsächlich 2-3 braun eingefärbte Meerforellen bei Plaza in Kiel in den  Verkauf gekommen.
Die  Meerforellen wurden top frisch angeliefert und die Mitarbeiter haben im guten  Glauben gehandelt
und  die Fische in die Verkaufstheke gelegt.
Wir  werden ab sofort den Verkauf  von Meerforellen vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember  einstellen.
Unsere  Frischfischlieferanten sind informiert und haben innerhalb der Schonzeit für  Meerforellen
Lieferverbot.
Unsere  Mitarbeiter von Delikatessa Marina werden wir in den Fachschulungen über  Schonzeiten/Fangverbote unterweisen.
Mit freundlichen  Grüßen


(Chef vom Einkauf&Vertrieb Fische)


----------



## prophet12 (20. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Was lernst Du daraus??? Tel.- Nr. von der Waspo aufschreiben.
Ist ne Sauerei sofort Anzeige erstatten!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

@ pepp-eric

#6#6#6#6

Es ist aber schon komisch, dass ein Einkaufsleiter im Bereich Fische sich nicht damit auskennt, welche Fische wann Schonzeit haben. Das sollte doch eigentlich an der Wand hängen. Aber kalte Füße haben Sie wohl bekommen.


----------



## MefoProf (20. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> Ein erster Erfolg:
> 
> Sehr  geehrter Herr ...,
> ersteinmal möchten wir uns bei Jhnen für Jhren Hinweis  bedanken.
> ...



Moin

Dat haste wirklich fein gemacht #6. Ich denke das wird dort sicherlich nicht so schnell wieder vorkommen. 

Somit hast du auf jeden Fall schon mal eine ganze Menge erreicht. Vor allem daß die Lieferanten in Zukunft gar nicht mehr mit Meerforellen während der Schonzeit ankommen dürfen, ist sehr erfreulich. Dann haben sie auch keinen Grund den Mefoswährend der Laichzeit so nachstellen. 

Auf jeden Fall besser, als den Weg  über die Polizei zu gehen. Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob die überhaupt etwas unternommen hätten....

Gruss aus DK


----------



## pepp-eric (20. November 2008)

*AW: BRAUNE Meerforellen im Verkauf  !?!?!?!?*

Danke! 

Kann nur jeden von Euch ermutigen auch den Kontakt zum "Chef" des Ladens zu suchen wo Braune verkauft werden.


----------

